# Macho Man Rap CD



## TallAdam85 (Oct 8, 2003)

All you wrestling fands might member Macho Man Randy Savage. Well he is back but not in the ring he has a Rap Cd that just came out last tuesday. I bought it and it is ok but weight to bye it till it goes on sale it is not worth the 19 dollars i payed for it.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 9, 2003)

Macho Man + rap =:barf:


----------



## pknox (Oct 9, 2003)

I'm guessing he says "OOOH Yeah!" a lot, eh?  I wonder if he managed to work in "Snap into a Slim Jim?"


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 9, 2003)

he says oh yea a lot


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 13, 2003)

the songs are not bad the words are good i think it would be a hit if a not by macho man and B he says oh yea to much and also use alot of parts from other peoples songs.


----------

